# listen to any PDF instead of reading with Acrobat Reader 7 .0 or 6.0



## rakeshishere (Jul 4, 2006)

You can listen to any PDF instead of reading with Acrobat Reader 7 .0 or 6.0

The short cut is:
Ctrl+shift+b - to hear the entire Document
Ctrl+shift+v - to hear the page
Ctrl+shift+c - to resume
Ctrl+shift+e - to stop


----------



## reddragon (Jul 4, 2006)

read out loud  is nothing new


----------



## tango_cash (Jul 13, 2006)

hi
thanks for the useful info.many ppl might have known that but i think many ppl like me don't know that.BTW how to reduce the speed of reading???


----------



## wastebag (Jul 15, 2006)

whats new about it. the software clearly features it.


----------



## knight17 (Jul 16, 2006)

reddragon said:
			
		

> read out loud  is nothing new



Yes..


----------



## shivkumar (Jul 16, 2006)

tango_cash said:
			
		

> BTW how to reduce the speed of reading???



Go to  "Edit" Menu and then to "Preferences". Look in the right side for "Reading". Deselect the "Default Speech Attributes" and change the number of word per minutes. Default is "190" or "200",  I feel comfortable at "180". You can experiment and find the most comfortable speed for yourself.


----------



## True Geek (Jul 16, 2006)

wastebag said:
			
		

> whats new about it. the software clearly features it.


Excactly what i thought, lol


----------



## blueshift (Jul 16, 2006)

By seeing the titlei knew whats inside it! i know this feature but never use it. coz its better to read than to listen in such artificial voice.


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 21, 2006)

tango_cash said:
			
		

> thanks for the useful info.*many ppl might have known that but i think many ppl like me don't know that*.BTW how to reduce the speed of reading???


 

same here.....


----------

